# Road to the Classic Physique Npc Nationals



## Npcclassic (Aug 25, 2020)

My Samson DVD?s have arrived. As always communication was excellent and everything arrived lightning quick. The pack was very professional and discreet. A1 service from day 1 until now, I?m going to start calling this guy mr. consistency. For my total body transformation I will be solely using a combination of Samson DVD?s and sarms from a trusted proven source. I have used his entire line up over the years and everything has always been top notch. I look like complete shit right now but hey gotta start somewhere. I haven?t touched any gear since 2012, almost a decade. I stopped going to the gym right around that time too. I?m 37 right now and started working out around 19-20. Damn that was a long time ago. Let me see if I can remember my original path to growth. So I started working out in my parents basement just doing dumbbell curls everyday with a 50-60lb weight. After doing that daily for a few months I went to sports authority and bought an Olympic curl bar weight set that came with approx 255lbs and an Olympic bar. Once I got my Olympic set I started doing standing military press 4 shoulders, barbell curl 4 biceps, barbell row 4 back, and I used an ice cooler along with couch cushion to make a ghetto bench to chest press 135lbs with. Back then when I began weight training I was 170lbs. After about 8 months I got up to a solid 200lbs naturally. At that point it didn?t matter how much I ate I couldn?t get past 200lbs. Then I discovered a company called legal gear that at the time offered a full Line up of transdermal prohormone lotions. I purchased the 1-ad, 1-test, 4ad. I applied the lotion once daily to both arms and after a few months I exploded up to a lean and hard 225lbs. Man I miss those good ol prohormones before the ban. Right around 21 I joined my first gym and got my hands on some drol and dbol. I had no idea what I was doing but I started popping those bad boys. For a month or so I?d take only drol at 50mg. Then I switch over to only dbol at 50mg. Then I finished up the rest that I had together. Which was like another 4-6 weeks of 50mg drol/50mg dbol daily. I made some good gains my weight shot up to 255lbs. At that point I was probably benching around 300lbs or so. Once I finished the orals I was ready to start pinning and I got my hands on a few bottles of test. I ran test all by itself for another 20-24 months and the test took me from 255-285. Of course I was holding a ton of water and fat but I thought I looked great and I felt great. Now fast forward to 2006, someone at my gym convinced me to do a bodybuilding show. I did the Maryland state championship and stepped on stage at a chiseled 220lbs. Approx the same weight I was when I finished my prohormones and started AAS. I never realized that until now. I won the heavyweight open class and overall title. 2009 came and I did my next show, the Pittsburgh championships. I had the time of my life there. I?m sure a lot of you guys already know that all the top pros guest pose at this show. So seeing all the guys that I?d been idolizing in the magazines was incredible. I stepped on stage at the Pittsburg 235lbs ripped at 6ft and won the super heavy weight open division. I would have won the overall title but met my match  going up against now IFBB pro Seth Feroce. Just my luck Seth decided to do the Pittsburg show the same year I did and he showed up looking phenomenal along with his coach Hany Rambod. I had those two shook backstage tho. They walking over to where I was pumping up checking me out. I was big and conditioned as fuck at 235 but hey Seth was pro ready and had politics on his side. I couldn?t compete with that plus he had a more complete package I still needed to bring my legs up. Right before the finals I heard hany telling Seth the judges said we got it. I didn?t pay that much mind I gave it 150% and was waiting to hear my number called for 1st place overall winner after the final pose down. That didn?t happen tho I won my class but took second in the show to Seth feroce who went on from there to win the nationals that same year. The kids a beast and beat me as a light heavy a humbling experience. After that show I did the Maryland east coast championship in 2010 as a warmup to the nationals and wanted to see what i would look like on stage at 255lbs. The day before I looked pretty decent I think good enough to at least take no less then second in my class but I got bad advice by a ?bro? who told me to pig out right before the show that blew my conditioning. I will post some pics for u guys. I looked awful and took 3rd in my class. I did one more show after that and that was it for me. My life took me in a different direction. I stopped bodybuilding in 2012 and lost all my size by 2014-15. I got back in the gym in 2018 and trained naturally 6 days a week. I managed to build myself up but nothing close to what u looked like on gear. And here I am now 2 years of training no gear with a rediscovered love and passion for bodybuilding. I?m ready to get back on the stage and go for that pro card I should have never given up on. With the addition of classic physique there is no doubt in my mind I will turn pro.  It?s just a matter of when and where. I have spent the last two weeks using Samson Clen and some DMAA to try and get rid of some stubborn belly fat. I hate getting old. I never had belly fat in my life until I turned 35, regardless what I ate. I will share some pics with you from 2010 when I stepped on stage at 255 with poor condition. Also a pic of me in 2014 after I lost all my muscle right up until 2020 after I put on some size naturally. I will also show my belly reduction using Clen. I still got a lot more stomach to lose. I haven?t started cardio or a strict diet yet nor have I been to the gym since March/April. All my workouts have been quarantined pushups pull-ups dips and curls with a water bag....prison style lol. I will start my AAS cycle this weekend first time touching gear in 7 years or so I can?t wait. I will also begin going to the gym next week.  I got a long way to go but hey if I could do it then I know I can do it now.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

Awesome.


----------

